# Canadian Bacon by SQWIB



## sqwib

*Reposted to fix broken Links to images*

*SQWIBS 10-10-10-10 Canadian Bacon*

 
*Before going any further Read this First*.​LINK REMOVED READ BELOW​ ​I am not going to go into the science, safety issues or specifics of curing, that will be your homework.
I suggest doing a bit of research before attempting to cure any thing.
Here is a link to the cure that I use it is called  *Morton[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] Tender Quick[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup]*

It will be *YOUR RESPONSIBILITY* to make sure your food is safe.

_From Morton's Website.

Morton[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] Tender Quick[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] mix contains salt, the main preserving agent; sugar, both sodium nitrate and sodium nitrite, curing agents that also contribute to development of color and flavor; and propylene glycol to keep the mixture uniform. Morton[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] Tender Quick[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] mix can be used interchangeably with Morton[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] Sugar Cure[sup][emoji]174[/emoji][/sup] (Plain) mix. It is NOT a meat tenderizer.

CAUTION: This curing salt is designed to be used at the rate specified in the formulation or recipe. It should not be used at higher levels as results will be inconsistent, cured meats will be too salty, and the finished products may be unsatisfactory. Curing salts should be used only in meat, poultry, game, salmon, shad and sablefish. Curing salts cannot be substituted for regular salt in other food recipes. Always keep meat refrigerated (36° to 40°F) while curing. _
I use this when making jerky as well.

 ​Sorry, had to throw a disclaimer in there.
 

I only posted a couple Bear Views as well.

*BEAR VIEW*













20120925031.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Sep 26, 2012






I got a bit tired researching Canadian bacon as everyone has their own way to make it, I wanted to simplify it and name it but keep it safe, so I came up with this 10-10-10-10 
(hey it works for me).

Most Loins I get are 10 pounds so I figured this would be a nice formula to remember.

(10) pounds of loin (10) days in cure (10) Tablespoon of Mortons Tenderquick +(10) Tablespoons of brown sugar.
(Borrowed statement) Curing times: You should figure 1 day cure time per ¼ inch from center of meat out. In other words measure the total thickness of the meat and divide by 2. Divide this result by 0.25. The result of this is the minimum number of days suggested to cure.

I add a few days to this formula to be safe. I also add an extra pinch or two of Tenderquick

I will refer to Tenderquick and any other ingredients once combined as "Cure"



*"Prepping" Step 1:*

10 pound Loin, loin is removed from the packaging and I remove as much fat as possible. You can chop the fat and fry it to add to beans and chili.











Halved










Quartered, each piece approximately 2.5 lbs. *Each piece needs to be treated individually, what I mean by that is each piece has to have it's own measurement of Tenderquick cure based on the weight.*

I always add an extra pinch or so.












*"Curing" Step 2:*



*Tender Quick (1/2 ounce per pound of meat / OR 1 Tablespoon)* for each of the 4 pieces. 

Equal amount of brown sugar.











Mixed Brown sugar and Morton's Tenderquick (Cure)










Ziploc bags with bags cuffed, (this idea comes from my good friend Bear, thanks dude)









Place a little of the Cure in the bottom of the bag.








Place the loin inside carefully.


Place some cure on top of the loin. Turn on its side and pour the rest of the cure on the side facing up.

Uncuff the Ziploc bag and seal.

Work the cure into the loin real good, making sure to coat the entire thing.










Once the loin is completely coated with the cure, open a small area of the Ziploc bag, fold the bag and loin tightly, forcing out as much air as possible. Reseal the Ziploc bag, this will help the meat cure once moisture is pulled out by keeping the liquid in contact with the loin.











One Loin down 3 to go.











Place the loins in a dish just in case of leaks.


The loin will cure in the refrigerator for 10 days at 37*/38* Curing times: *You should figure 1 day cure time per ¼ inch from center of meat out. In other words measure the total thickness of the meat and divide by 2. Divide this result by 0.25. The result of this is the minimum number of days suggested to cure.*


*Note, most folks add an extra day or two, this insures a cured product.*









After a few days I remove the pan of loins, at this point there is a good bit of liquid, loins are massaged a bit then placed back in the refrigerator.


After 8 days, loins are massaged again, I don't know if this is necessary because the loin is now in a brine of sorts, but most folks do rotate and flip almost every day.

After 10 days of curing, it's time or the next step.


*"Soaking" Step 3:*

Loins are removed from the refrigerator.










Remove the loins from the Ziploc bags, rinse the loins then soak in ice water for 1 hour, changing the water once. This will draw out the salt.








Place a wire rack on top of a dish. Pat meat dry, slice a piece off each for the fry test, some like to slice the middle, I slice from the end.










Do a fry test using a few drops of oil or butter, slice a piece from the middle (optional) and the end. If too salty, soak another half hour in fresh ice water.







 

These had just enough salt taste, not too much, my Wife said there was just enough salt taste, so at this point they are removed from the soak.
*"Pellicle Formation" Step 4:*

Once you are satisfied with the fry test, season with your choice of spices some like to use onion powder, garlic powder, & black pepper (this is optional), place the loins on the wire rack on a pan and then place into the refrigerator UNCOVERED overnight to form a pellicle. These were naked.

The next day remove the loins from the refrigerator.








*"Smoking" Step 5:*

Open the GOSM door and fill the water tray halfway with hot water. Add your desired wood (I used Cherry)
Preheat the smoker to 170°, lower if possible.


Add your preferred glaze and spices, (optional)

Honey, Brown Sugar & Cracked Black Pepper (Top)
Sweet & Sour (Middle)
Pineapple glaze (Bottom) 











Sweet & Sour (Top Left) 
Plain (Top Right)
Pineapple glaze (Bottom Left)
Honey, Brown Sugar & Cracked Black Pepper (Bottom Right)









Honey, Brown Sugar & Cracked Black Pepper 








Sweet & Sour 








Placed loins in the GOSM at 170° with water in the water pan, cherry wood and all vents halfway closed. Choose your wood.

Place the loins in the preheated smoker, smoke for 3 hours or so then bump the smoker temperature up to 180° smoke until an internal temp of at least 142°. Cooked pork is done at 145°, however with carry over heat you should reach 145°, if you are concerned take it to 145° then remove from the smoker.


Pulled at 142° checking with a Thermapen in the *thickest *part of the meat.

Removed the loins from the smoker, and foiled until loins are cool enough to be handled by hand.







 


The following pictures are from spent wood from the smoke, you could smell it but not see it, I refer to this as Invisible Smoke.























*"The Rest" Step 5:*

Once the loins have cooled about an hour, place in the refrigerator for 48 hours minimum, to mingle the flavors. We are now going to refer to the Loins as Canadian Bacon.
*"Slice" Step 6:*

After 48 hours remove the Canadian Bacon from the refrigerator and slice into 1/8" thick slices, 3/32" if you like them thick.

You can slice them 1/2" OR 1/4" thick for ham steaks that fry up nicely for dinner. I tried slicing thin like lunch meat and did not like the results. I love my slicer, it's an "Oldie but a Goody".











































*"Seal" Step 7:*


Seal in Vacuum Seal bags, date and freeze.























This is what I ended up with

Plain - two packs of six 1/4" steaks
Honey - two packs of fifteen 1/8" slices (the one in the above picture is 14 slices, must have been the beer)
Pineapple - two packs of fifteen 1/8" slices
Sweet & Sour - two packs of fifteen 1/8" slices
Mixed - One pack of twelve 1/8" slices, Mom
And enough for dinner and some in the refrigerator for snacking.

The *RTE* in the upper right hand corner of the vac-seal bags stand for *R*eady *T*o *E*at.

I figured I would play it safe because I am also working on Buck Board Bacon that will be marked *RAW*.

*"Serve" Step 8:*

You are going to want to try your Canadian Bacon out, so leave some out for frying to make some sandwiches. After all, you have been waiting nearly 2 weeks.

Use a pat of butter or bacon grease and get some brown on those slices. I usually like to eat the pieces that come off the pan last, they get all that caramelized stuff and brown bits on them.





















 

Now fry up some eggs.







Toast a Bagel or Muffin, throw a slice of cheese on there and top with a fried egg.








Throw on some fried Canadian Bacon and a bit more cheese and add a bit of your favorite hot sauce.







Slice that bad boy in half and enjoy.













 

Mmmm, Mmmm, the egg is done perfectly for me. This is what I call, "Comfort Food".
 








Well it was definitely a total success, the whole family liked it, I am glad we opted to keep the saltier taste and not soak any longer. 

Our family is big into Breakfast for dinner, if you know what I mean!

After the rest, the only difference I noticed in the meat was that it was sweeter and a bit firmer.

Out of the three flavor profiles, the one that was more noticeable was the Honey, Brown Sugar and Cracked pepper, it wasn't better than the others but did acquire more of the outside flavor.

This is definitely worth doing, the yield after trimming, testing and picking,  I would say would be at least 8.5 pounds from the 10lb loin.

*BEAR VIEW*













20120925151.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Sep 26, 2012






Thanks for Tuning in.


----------



## s2k9k

Sqwib, Thanks for a great tutorial! I have some curing right now. I did a lot of reading and asking questions and was still a little confused on how to do it. I went with a wet cure/brine and feel good about that but was still not sure what to do after the brine. This thread cleared all that up for me and now my plan is complete, Thanks!!!

Oh and BTW, that CB looks AWESOME!


----------



## chef jimmyj

Great Job...Again!...JJ


----------



## sound1

Nice methodology, presented in an easy to follow format that may encourage more to try it.

I had to chuckle a bit, remember the 9-9-9??

I have been using a variation on Bear's recipe for a while now, it always comes out great but we have trouble getting it past the slicer. By the time the ten days of curing is up, half the town has figured out when the slicing day will be and they show up on my porch, oddly just in time to try a slice or two. (gotta love small town communication networks)

If we have any left, I go out to the coop for some fresh eggs.... mill some wheat to make some home made English muffins.... Eggs Benny is always a special treat.


----------



## scarbelly

Awesome tutorial - great looking CB too


----------



## jalan43

Nice job! Mine is in the smoker now! 8 hours to go!


----------



## fpnmf

Awesome!!


----------



## ddt79

Great thread. Sticky worthy IMO.   I'm at day 11 with mine.  Soaking and fry testing tonight!  Can't wait.


----------



## kryinggame

Excellent job--thank you!

Guess what's now on my to do list. lol


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Looks Awesome!!!!!!!


~Martin


----------



## realtorterry




----------



## smokinhusker

Looks fantastic and the tutorial is great!


----------



## michael ark




----------



## arnie




----------



## jarjarchef

Great job. I will have to get the stuff and try it for myself......


----------



## roller

That is a GREAT job !  I am in for this one...


----------



## sqwib

Thanks fellow SMF'ers

Jalan post some pics when you can


----------



## sqwib

ooh I just realized after reading my post that doesn't sound nice  S  MF'ers.


----------



## dward51

Great post!   One of these days I have to try this.


----------



## stovebolt

Great post. This has been on my to-do list for too long. I have to try it.

Chuck


----------



## ddt79

I enjoyed mine Sunday for brunch. It was amazing. Thanks for the wonderfully informative post.  If anyone is thinking about making C.B. this is the way to do it!Thumbs Up


----------



## tjohnson

Awesome Money Shots!!

Great Job Sqwib!!!


----------



## sqwib

DDT79 said:


> I enjoyed mine Sunday for brunch. It was amazing. Thanks for the wonderfully informative post. If anyone is thinking about making C.B. this is the way to do it!


Awesome, would love to see some pics.


TJohnson said:


> Awesome Money Shots!!
> 
> Great Job Sqwib!!!


Thank you.


----------



## captnjack

I just did the fry test and I could eat it all without smoking it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, I only had 7 days to brine but will put in the smoker in the am. thanks for the info definitely a winner!


----------



## delaney

Great recipe!  Thank you for the post.  I just tried CB for the fist time and it came out delicious.  Even my youngest daughter ate it, even though it came from Indiana and not Canada.


----------



## toby bryant

SQWIB, what a great tutorial!  I started a 6 pounder cut in half on 1/16.  I will take it out, rinse, and soak tomorrow. I will probably let it dry (pellicle formation) for two days, just because I won't have time to smoke it until Wednesday. I think I will make a glaze of maple syrup and coarse ground pepper and use a mix of cherry and apple pellets. I will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Nice post and informative, great job Thumbs Up. WHB


----------



## sqwib

Toby Bryant said:


> SQWIB, what a great tutorial! I started a 6 pounder cut in half on 1/16. I will take it out, rinse, and soak tomorrow. I will probably let it dry (pellicle formation) for two days, just because I won't have time to smoke it until Wednesday. I think I will make a glaze of maple syrup and coarse ground pepper and use a mix of cherry and apple pellets. I will let you know how it turns out.


Yep. you want that pellicle, cant wait to see the final product!


WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Nice post and informative, great job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . WHB


Thank you


----------



## bigrub

VERY NICE, HAVE MADE FOR YEARS, DO NOT UNDERSTAND WHY THE CANADIAN'S KEEP PAYING BIG BUCKS FOR IT IN CANADA? LOVE IT!


----------



## cdn offroader

Can honestly say I've never bought "Canadian" Bacon. The only time I've ever eaten it was in an American mess hall in Khandahar...and it was more like slices of deli ham... Until I joined the forum and made some myself :)


----------



## bigrub

I spend my summers in Canada so kind of grew up on it. They call it PeaMeal from the corm meal they roll it in. Can also make a cottage roll from the Mortains cure. Made with a shoulder or butt. Then boil with cabbage. Quit good for an English meal.


----------



## toby bryant

SQWIB, I smoked the CB today. I did a thread on it entitled Canadian Bacon ala SQWIB. Thanks again for a great tutorial.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

Walmart started these little grocery stores.  Well, we have one close.  It is selling pork loin portions for $1.98 lb, which is cheaper than Sam's.  Little salt, sugar, nitrite and you have yourself some Canadian bacon.


----------



## sqwib

Toby Bryant said:


> SQWIB, I smoked the CB today. I did a thread on it entitled Canadian Bacon ala SQWIB. Thanks again for a great tutorial.


Great post just read it!

You're gonna love it!













images.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Jan 30, 2014





it!


----------

